# Go Michelle Wei!



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

sorry, just had to say it.


----------



## fuzzyjr (Apr 25, 2006)

*If that excites you*

why dont they just combine the men and womens golf, let them all play the same tees, hope that never happens!! I love watching the LPGA on TV when its on but its womens golf and it rightfully so deserves its own Championship. Separation of sports is the only time i think of men and women as unequal. Put Lefty or Vijay in one of the womens tour events and we will see if they need to be playing together. No offense to anyone, just my thought. Michelle Wie is an up and coming SUPER STAR and i enjoy watching her and other women play, its a great sport for women on there own tour. My .02


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

I don't know.. you'd think that golf would be one of the few sports where they could compete together - after all, it's the same gear and the same course!


----------



## fuzzyjr (Apr 25, 2006)

*This makes a good discussion topic*

If women could compete on the PGA tour youd see more than one here and one there just TRYING to make a cut, Congrats to Michelle for that but she wasnt golfing with the worlds best either only 9 entered in that tournament inside the PGA Golfs top 180. If you put the men and women on a lateral level on the course, they would eventually go back to split divisions or shorten the courses or something. You may think the women can compete with the men on the same level but the stage is TOO high in my opinion. Womens golf is great, i enjoy watching it. I just dont think there is any place for a MAN on a LPGA Tour and by EQUALITY there is no place for WOMEN on PGA Tour. Women play womens golf and men play mens golf, simple as that. I dont want people to think i am a shovinist, im not I just think there are certain criteria where men and women are on the same level and 95% of sports and Golf included is not one of them. This is my opinion and thats all it is.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

I also think it should be separate. But things like billiards, I don't see the need for separation.


----------



## canadian_husker (Apr 24, 2006)

Thumperfive said:


> I don't know.. you'd think that golf would be one of the few sports where they could compete together - after all, it's the same gear and the same course!



the men on the PGA tour have way too much power for the women. it's just a fact. the women's course is way shorter than the men's as well.

(and please don't go bringing up Michelle Wie and the whole Annika/Fred Funk thing. yes michelle wie can hit the ball a tonne and annika outdrove funk on one hole....)

look at the clubs women are playing into the greens on par 4's. they're hitting fairway woods on some holes while the men are hitting 6 iron from the same distance.


----------



## hacker30 (Apr 11, 2006)

I think its great that she tries it would be cool to see her do well. she is playing from the mens tees, could just prove you don't have to be the longest driver on tour to do well there are men that don't drive 300 + yds. and still do good for that matter plus she is still young that and the fact she has the best instructors in the world at her fingertips has to be a good way to start a career.


----------

